# CDA Slammers FC - Fullerton G00/01 looking to add girls



## Ruben Martinez (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking to add girls to my CDA Slammers FC - Fullerton Girls 2000/2001 club team. We will be Flight 1 or Flight 2. Open tryouts going on right now every Monday & Wednesday at Troy High School in Fullerton at 6:30pm. Ask for Coach Ruben Martinez or email coachmartinez77@gmail.com for more info.

Ruben Martinez Bio:
M.S Azusa Pacific University
M.A Chapman University
B.A Chapman University 
USSF "C" License
NSCAA Goalkeeper Levels 1, 2, 3
Current HS Teacher at Savanna HS
Current HS Girls Varsity Soccer Coach at Savanna HS


----------

